# *Is it true that the dinosaur theory is not feasible for..*



## CharUK (Mar 20, 2005)

Christians?

As dinosaurs were supposedly millions of years ago, BEFORE man, and the bible says there was NOTHING before man.

Any ideas? I just heard this today, and for the christians who feel this way, how do dinosaurs fit in, if at all?


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 20, 2005)

Actually, that's not true.

Here's a great article from Answers in Genesis.   

How Do Dinosaurs Fit With the Bible?


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Mar 20, 2005)

after that article im still quite confused, can someone break it down into "stupid" tems for me


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 20, 2005)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> after that article im still quite confused, can someone break it down into "stupid" tems for me



Here are condensed snippets from the article.

*Did dinosaurs exist? * Yes

*If so, when? * It wasn't the 'millions of years' that evolutionists claim and have yet to prove. 

Article quote:


> Although the Bible does not tell us exactly how long ago it was that God made the world and its creatures, we can make a good estimate of the date of creation by reading through the Bible and noting some interesting passages:
> 
> God made everything in six days. He did this, by the way, to set a pattern for mankind, which has become our seven day week (as described in Exodus 20:11). God worked for six days and rested for one, as a model for us. Furthermore, Bible scholars will tell you that the Hebrew word for day used in Genesis 1, can only mean an ordinary day in this context.
> 
> ...



*Any additional mention of dinosaurs in the Bible? * 


> In the Bible, in Job 40:15-24, God describes to Job (who lived after the Flood) a great beast with which Job was familiar. This great animal, called ‘behemoth,’ is described as ‘the chief of the ways of God,’ perhaps the biggest land animal God had created. Impressively, he moved his tail like a cedar tree! Although some Bible commentaries say this may have been an elephant or hippopotamus, the description actually fits that of a dinosaur like Brachiosaurus. Elephants and hippos certainly do not have tails like cedar trees!



HTH.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Mar 20, 2005)

oooh, thanks =)


----------



## Honeyhips (Mar 21, 2005)

You guys are good. I've been thinking about this lately.  Thanks.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 21, 2005)

I have always had the hardest time believing in dinosaurs because of the time issues. I would see the bones and fossils and still not believe that they existed because of the time contradictions.


----------



## CharUK (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for that link!

But I don't quite get it, to be honest.

x


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 21, 2005)

CharUK said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for that link!
> 
> But I don't quite get it, to be honest.
> 
> x



What other specific questions do you have?


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 22, 2005)

CharUK said:
			
		

> As dinosaurs were supposedly millions of years ago, BEFORE man, and the bible says there was NOTHING before man.


The earth, plants, and animals were made before man.  

Maybe dinosaurs are included with the creation of animals and they became extinct before mankind...I'm not sure.


----------



## sbg4evr (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is another link that may clarify it for you.

*www.carm.org/evo_questions/dinosaurs.htm*


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 22, 2005)

I think dinosaurs LIVED with man and died during or shortly after the Biblical flood. 

If you go to www.drdino.com there are FREE mp3 audios and mpegs of 7 creation seminars that go into THOROUGH detail of the days before the flood, dinosaurs, what the Garden of Eden was like, where giants come from, EVERYTHING. It's REALLY great, eye opening stuff...and the guy puts it all into "dummy terms" heheheh  Not to mention, he uses biblical references to back himself up. I have all his seminars on DVD.


----------



## Honeyhips (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks JuJuBoo. I love stuff like this.  I have so many question of how science and the bible relate to each other.


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Mar 22, 2005)

This is what I believe and I'm not the biggest Christian or anything but I believe that the time in the bible may not be like the time that we have today...I mean didn't God say something about some  big amount of time being only like a second or a minute or something like that to him (okay, okay I can't remember actual scriptures, but I know you all prolly do)...but anyway, I believe that it is very possible that in that week when God made everything, that 7 days may not be 7 days as we know it but a longer course of time (God time). 

But then, I'm not much against pitting religion against science...I really think it works together, we just haven't found the link yet.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 23, 2005)

ReaLuvsAOxymoron said:
			
		

> This is what I believe and I'm not the biggest Christian or anything but I believe that the time in the bible may not be like the time that we have today...I mean didn't God say something about some big amount of time being only like a second or a minute or something like that to him (okay, okay I can't remember actual scriptures, but I know you all prolly do)...but anyway, I believe that it is very possible that in that week when God made everything, that 7 days may not be 7 days as we know it but a longer course of time (God time).
> 
> But then, I'm not much against pitting religion against science...I really think it works together, we just haven't found the link yet.


I think so too!  I've heard they were not 24 hour days back then when God created the world. The Bible just refers to God making the world in 7 days maybe to just show when and in what order He made the world. I also wonder about people living for hundreds of years back then and if those were 24 hour days.


----------



## Kalani (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow! Cool thread! I've always wondered about this kind of stuff. Very interesting!


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 23, 2005)

I love these conversations. I, too, went back and forth on this topic.

Here's a snippet of info from answersingenesis.org:



> In Genesis 1, God, through the 'pen' of Moses, is going out of His way to tell us that the 'days' of creation were literal earth–rotation days. To do this, He used the Hebrew word yôm, combined with a number and the words 'evening and morning'. If God had wanted to tell us it was an ancient creation, then there were several good ways He could have done this. If theistic evolution had been intended, then there were several constructions He could have used. If the time factor had been meant to be ambiguous, then the Hebrew language had ways of saying this. However, God chose not to use any construction which would have communicated a meaning other than a literal solar day.
> 
> The only meaning which is possible from the Hebrew words used is that the 'days' of creation were 24–hour days. God could not have communicated this meaning more clearly than He did in Genesis 1. The divine confirmation of this, if any is needed, is Exodus 20:9-11, where the same word 'days' is used throughout:
> 
> 'Six days shalt thou labour, and do all thy work: But the seventh day is the sabbath of the LORD thy God: in it thou shalt not do any work, thou, nor thy son, not thy daughter, thy manservant, nor thy maidservant, nor thy cattle, nor thy stranger that is within thy gates: For in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that in them is, and rested the seventh day: wherefore the LORD blessed the sabbath day, and hallowed it.'



Here's the full article


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 24, 2005)

ReaLuvsAOxymoron said:
			
		

> This is what I believe and I'm not the biggest Christian or anything but I believe that the time in the bible may not be like the time that we have today...I mean didn't God say something about some  big amount of time being only like a second or a minute or something like that to him (okay, okay I can't remember actual scriptures, but I know you all prolly do)...but anyway, I believe that it is very possible that in that week when God made everything, that 7 days may not be 7 days as we know it but a longer course of time (God time).
> 
> But then, I'm not much against pitting religion against science...I really think it works together, we just haven't found the link yet.




You're thinking of the scripture that says "A thousand days is like one day" in the eyes of God. The Bible does say that, but in the context of THAT scripture, no where is the author talking about creation. How people relate it all the way back to Genesis? Who knows! But let's entertain it anyway for fun...The scripture said a THOUSAND years is like one day to God, not a *BILLION* years...so it still doesn't fit. 

But anyway, if you go back to the Hebrew translation, when Genesis says "day" it really means LITERALLY *ONE* day-morning to night, one rotation of the earth. 

yes, there ARE links between religion and science, and they HAVE been found. In fact, there's a whole lot more evidence supporting a YOUNG earth than an old one. So God's 7 day creation is very possible and MUCH more plausible based on REAL evidence.

Furthermore,  sorry I keep going on. God *using* evolution to create his earth makes absolutely no sense. It goes COMPLETELY against scripture...and not just against scripture, but against God's CHARACTER. Check it out...
1. Adam brought death into the world 
-----the Bible makes it very clear that there was no death until Adam sinned. Evolution says that death brought life...COMPLETE opposites.
2. God created birds before reptiles. Evolution's LATEST theory (it changes every year) is that reptiles turned into birds. COMPLETE opposites.
3. God created man in his LIKENESS. Evolution says we evolved from apes. The last time I checked, God wasn't an ape. So obviously that's opposite of what scripture says.

And lastly, my God is a God who get's it *right* the FIRST time. Scripture says he created it and said "It is *GOOD*" If it wasn't right when he made it, it ain't "GOOD"!  A God that would use a "survival of the fittest" death lottery picking is NOT a God I would want to worship.  That's not the kind of God he is, he would not use that method and I think we need to stop making it more complicated than it is. Keep is simple. If he said he created the earth in 7 days, then he DID. He's more than capable of doing that!



anyway....can you tell I'm passionate about this subject? heheheheh  I love discussing this stuff.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 24, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> Thanks JuJuBoo. I love stuff like this.  I have so many question of how science and the bible relate to each other.



girl, I LOOOVE researching (and debating  ) this stuff. The guy that does those creation seminars has done over 85 DEBATES with evolutionists. I watched one of them and when I say he slammed this evolutionist...lol....man, he *STEAMROLLED* over this kat!!!  It's incredible, and has really increased my faith. You'd be AMAZED at how much scientific evidence there  is supporting the Bible, Creation, the Flood, everything!


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Mar 24, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> You're thinking of the scripture that says "A thousand days is like one day" in the eyes of God. The Bible does say that, but in the context of THAT scripture, no where is the author talking about creation. How people relate it all the way back to Genesis? Who knows! But let's entertain it anyway for fun...The scripture said a THOUSAND years is like one day to God, not a *BILLION* years...so it still doesn't fit.
> 
> But anyway, if you go back to the Hebrew translation, when Genesis says "day" it really means LITERALLY *ONE* day-morning to night, one rotation of the earth.
> 
> ...



Evolution is proven...not monkey to man (I'm not even arguing that) but evolution of species is actually proven. just not the evolution of species into another species  

But then again I also believe some of the bible is metaphorical


----------



## Honeyhips (Mar 24, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> anyway....can you tell I'm passionate about this subject? heheheheh  I love discussing this stuff.


 Yeah and I really appreciate it.  This is the kind of stuff I like to talk about.


----------



## Honeyhips (Mar 24, 2005)

We have to keep this up then. 


Rea, in what ways is evolution proven.  Do you mean that species can adapt to a change in their enviroment? Or that genetic material can mutate?  JuJuBoo is this the type of evolution you are talking about or are you referring to fish turning into lizzards and walking on land? 



			
				JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> girl, I LOOOVE researching (and debating  ) this stuff. The guy that does those creation seminars has done over 85 DEBATES with evolutionists. I watched one of them and when I say he slammed this evolutionist...lol....man, he *STEAMROLLED* over this kat!!!  It's incredible, and has really increased my faith. You'd be AMAZED at how much scientific evidence there is supporting the Bible, Creation, the Flood, everything!


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Mar 24, 2005)

I mean evolution is proven as in a species adapting to the society...that is actually fact...what is only a theory is one species adapting into another (i.e monkeys turning into man) and not only that but not all scientists believe in evolution between species...I consider that a non-issue as far as the bible and science working together. It's not even something I believe.

However, I do happen to believe in an older earth. This is not to say that God can't do it in 7 days, its just whether or not I believe he actually did do it in seven 24-hr days. Either way it really doesn't matter to me. One day, I guess I will get to ask him personally, lol!


----------



## Honeyhips (Mar 24, 2005)

That's what I thought you were saying. 





			
				ReaLuvsAOxymoron said:
			
		

> I mean evolution is proven as in a species adapting to the society...that is actually fact...what is only a theory is one species adapting into another (i.e monkeys turning into man) and not only that but not all scientists believe in evolution between species...I consider that a non-issue as far as the bible and science working together. It's not even something I believe.


----------



## Honeyhips (Mar 24, 2005)

ReaLuvsAOxymoron said:
			
		

> But then, I'm not much against pitting religion against science...I really think it works together, we just haven't found the link yet.


 This is how I feel.


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 24, 2005)

ReaLuvsAOxymoron said:
			
		

> One day, I guess I will get to ask him personally, lol!



 I'm looking forward to that, too!


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 25, 2005)

ReaLuvsAOxymoron said:
			
		

> Evolution is proven...not monkey to man (I'm not even arguing that) but evolution of species is actually proven. just not the evolution of species into another species



I agree, micro-evolution has been proven and OBSERVED today. (microevolution=small adaptations within a species. Example: The labador and the golden retreiver probably had the same ancestor, but still DOG.) 

What hasn't been proven is MACRO-evolution-species evolving into different species. This has not been observed at ALL in science.


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Mar 25, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> I agree, micro-evolution has been proven and OBSERVED today. (microevolution=small adaptations within a species. Example: The labador and the golden retreiver probably had the same ancestor, but still DOG.)
> 
> What hasn't been proven is MACRO-evolution-species evolving into different species. This has not been observed at ALL in science.



I could NOT remember for nothing those words, lol...I was thinking man, there is words for all this but I couldn't remember em...yeah micro and macro evolution...that shouldn't have even been that hard to remember


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 25, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> 1. Adam brought death into the world
> -----the Bible makes it very clear that there was no death until Adam sinned. Evolution says that death brought life...COMPLETE opposites.
> 2. God created birds before reptiles. *Evolution's LATEST theory (it changes every year) is that reptiles turned into birds.* COMPLETE opposites.
> 3. God created man in his LIKENESS. *Evolution says we evolved from apes.* The last time I checked, God wasn't an ape. So obviously that's opposite of what scripture says.



Actually, I've never got the impression from learning evolution in school that Darwin et al were saying that species evolved into completely different species.  I think this is them misconception that most ppl have about evolution.  I think evolution says that species have a common _ancestor_.  To me, it's the same as saying that we have a common _Maker_.  Of course, I know that this isn't what the scientists mean, but still. . .


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 25, 2005)

ReaLuvsAOxymoron said:
			
		

> *Evolution is proven*...not monkey to man (I'm not even arguing that) but evolution of species is actually proven. just not the evolution of species into another species
> 
> But then again I also believe some of the bible is metaphorical



Yes, I believe that God created the world as the Bible states, but that naturally, people/animals/plants evolved to changing environments, climates, resources, etc.  

I just don't buy the evolution from gases/bacteria theory.


----------



## Enchantmt (Mar 25, 2005)

There are a few theories for this. 

One is that Genesis begins at the recreation of an earth that had been destroyed and become void and that dinosaurs were present during the earths previous use before man ever came into the picture and since we dont know how long the earth was void they could have been here millions of years beneath the suface and they were preexisting before our 6000 year timeline. 

One is that the earth is 6000 years old and that these animals roamed the earth before the flood and the flood killed them off. Creation in the 21st Century (a show on TBN) has shown proof that it doesnt actually take millions of years for items to fossilize. They have evidence of items fossilizing in less than 20 years and that trees and animals have been found fossilized whole and intact,this being contributed as a result of the flood, as the animals were quickly covered in dirt and sediment as the flood waters receded, enabling them to be preserved whole. (if this process took millions the body would have been decayed and not in tact).


One is that a dinosaur is the same as a lizard and w/o a predator a lizard will become huge and just continue to grow and that they are a different species of lizard than what is found today. .  erplexed 

One is that they were present on earth in Biblical times and that the Bible gives reference to them in them such as the passage in Job referring to the leviathan, but eventually died off.

I think there are a couple more but thats all I remember now.


----------



## CharUK (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow, this thread if very interesting, thanks a lot to those who have replied 

x


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 25, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> There are a few theories for this.
> 
> *One is that Genesis begins at the recreation of an earth that had been destroyed and become void and that dinosaurs were present during the earths previous use before man ever came into the picture and since we dont know how long the earth was void they could have been here millions of years beneath the suface and they were preexisting before our 6000 year timeline. *
> 
> ...



I've heard the bolded theory before, also known as the "Second Earth" theory. Although, biblically it contradicts what the Bible says about death. The Bible makes it *very* clear that there was no death before Adam sinned. If Genesis began with the "second Earth" as they call it, death would have accured LONG before Adam even came into the world. So scripturally, that theory doesn't line up.

Ditto ditto ditto on the theories you listed after that. That's the stuff I've been studying. There's TONS of evidence supporting a young earth (approximately 6000years old.) And yes it has been proven that things can petrify in less than twenty years. They've found petrefied baby shoes from the 1800s! I can almost guarentee those aren't a billion years old.


----------

